
My Night with the DEA and 6,500 Ecstasy Tablets - gloves
https://medium.com/@duanejackson/my-night-with-the-dea-and-6-500-ecstasy-tablets-72c5fb95bc03
======
celticninja
The article is just a sales pitch for the book, I don't see how the story is
riveting enough to pay for, the article is ok but hardly a page Turner.

------
gloves
Duane is holding an AMA with Business of Software today at 3PM GMT, 10AM EST
here:
[https://plus.google.com/events/cp9b76enlqncprqaa6tdvvlbih4](https://plus.google.com/events/cp9b76enlqncprqaa6tdvvlbih4)

